# HOW ABOUT SOME REPORTS!!!!



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

How about some hunting reports dudes!!!
How's the action in Beulah, Mott, Hettinger, Fargo, Antler???
Give me a break!!! I dont give a dang who got the longest tail feather, Heck, I aint lookin at the tail when I decide to shoot!! IF IT'S GOT A RING AROUND IT'S NECK, ITS DOWN!!
Cant eat Tailfeathers for cryin out loud.. 
Get your tail at the local gin mill and forget about the bird tails.
Lets hear some HONEST reports..
Are your dogs getting some good work in or what??
Isnt that what it's all about??
Deer season will be here before we know it, so lets see some bird huntin reports for a change!!!!!!
Honesty appreciated please...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*Jurso's prozac will kick in right about....*

We've seen birds in cattails mostly, unless they are on lands that aren't being hunted too hard, then grass and cattails hold birds. Cut corn, if you can find it, holds birds, as does the stuff around those fields.

The dog is doing great. Thanks for asking. :lol:

Enjoy your time at the Gin Mill. :beer:

*.......now. *


----------



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

Good comeback njsimonson... :lol: 
just that we aint practicin Shoot and Release here.
I dont know a soul who goes out and shoots blanks when a rooster flushes.
If I'm plannin a fishin trip, or deer trip, or any kinda huntin trip, i usually can find some decent reports that give me either a thumbs up or down on a particular area..
"Limit catches of kingfish at the reefline"
"good bucks coming into the check stations at Hunterdon Cty"
" quail take looks better than last year in SW Kansas"

Stuff like that..


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Fargo? I don't know anyone that pheasant hunts in Fargo.

However, go 50 miles south, and there are plenty.

My dog is in awesome shape now. First day was a little rough. We had been working with her a little all summer, but nothing like an actual hunt. She is mostly deaf, which is tough sometimes, but she has the best cast of our 4 english setters we have had.

Very few in short grass, giant bunches in cattails. As it gets colder, more birds are sitting on the side of the cattails that the sun is beating down on.

Birds are starting to get really jumpy. Be EXTRA quiet now. don't even close my doors now, I just make sure the light goes off. I made the mistake of lightly closing it and having 4 roosters jump up about 50 yards away before I was ready. If the most of the corn is down this weekend, it should be better, at least where I hunt.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Jurso

No internet scouting please. There are birds all over ND this year if you are willing to get out and work for them. Read the other threads that discuss this, and I'm sure you'll get a sense for the numbers.

To answer your question ... "Good Bird hunting in most parts of ND provided you find good looking cover, secure permission, and are willing to walk a few miles."

Good luck

Ryan


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

We saw a fair number of pheasants and shot a few roosters.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Here you go...

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 401#242401

Ryan


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

jurso,

I hear that the pheasants are really thick in South Dakota. Maybe you should go there if you don't like the reports from ND.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

holmsvc said:


> jurso,
> 
> I hear that the pheasants are really thick in South Dakota. Maybe you should go there if you don't like the reports from ND.


 :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Jurso -

Double your dosage and check out www.gf.nd.gov, you will find last year's harvest numbers, this year's crowing counts, and general expectations issued by the NDG&F. I can tell you that roosters can be found in viable populations throughout 3/4 of the state at this point in time.

http://gf.nd.gov/news/2006/0607.html - 2005 Recap / Spring Crowing Count


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

holmsvc said:


> jurso,
> 
> I hear that the pheasants are really thick in South Dakota. Maybe you should go there if you don't like the reports from ND.


Come on....be civil....As Ryan says.....this is why internet scouting is forbidden here.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I've seen good numbers of birds but other guys in my office said it was down from last year. This is my first year here so I can't compare to last year but I do know there are birds.

Holy crap did they get spooky in the from last weekend to this weekend. I think these running devils would drive a pointing dog insane. Had some long shots. I relearned a valuable lesson. You can take a longer shot on a crosser and it is usually a dead bird but they need to be closer to kill the straight going away bird. Takes a lot of umph to drive those pellets up into the vitals. Lost one bird because I wasn't thinking.

One question, did you guys develop a mute strain of roosters up here? None of them cackle when they flush. I passed on a number of birds just after shooting hours because I couldn't be sure. Guess I'll just have to sleep in a little longer.

Brian


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Here's my report: There are pheasants in ND.


----------



## get the net (Oct 28, 2004)

I think what the poor guy is looking for is the type of stuff that 94 and brian posted. I don't think he was looking for 3miles south, two east of Pembina, north side of the road, fence line about 1/4 mile up, small cattail spot with a willow on the NE corner, hunt it from east to west, should be 3 roosters and two hens there. The request was for reports, stories, adventures. He is in New Jersey!, probably won't make it here in any time soon, just wants to live vicariously through the rest of us who can get out and enjoy the birds. Once again though, a few people jump quicker than a nervous rooster in thin cover.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

:withstupid:

I mean I agree with the whole internet scouting thing, but come on, you can tell by the sarcasm in his post that he simply wants to hear the adventures and results. Something like what is going on in the longest tail topic right now. You guys need to sit down and collaborate and figure out where you will draw the line on this whole scouting thing. Its being taken way too far. Im losing interest in the site, as are many others, this place was fun. Lets try and get it back to that. Its hard to go through the active topics and not get annoyed when I click on a link and the second post says "no scouting" and then the big "locked" at the bottom.

Exact spot, within 50 miles, I say yeah, scouting, but sheesh, make sure you read the post before you get too carried away.

Wish I had a story for you Jurso, but I havent hit the field for the ringnecks yet. :bartime:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bauer said:


> :withstupid:
> 
> I mean I agree with the whole internet scouting thing, but come on, you can tell by the sarcasm in his post that he simply wants to hear the adventures and results. Something like what is going on in the longest tail topic right now. You guys need to sit down and collaborate and figure out where you will draw the line on this whole scouting thing. Its being taken way too far. Im losing interest in the site, as are many others, this place was fun. Lets try and get it back to that. Its hard to go through the active topics and not get annoyed when I click on a link and the second post says "no scouting" and then the big "locked" at the bottom.
> 
> ...


Note this post has not been locked yet has it?

Note that he said:



> How's the action in Beulah, Mott, Hettinger, Fargo, Antler???


Ummm is he asking for a specific report in those areas? Just curious if that is within 50 miles? *If he was simply looking for stories, why put that quote above in his post at all?* He is looking for *reports* not *stories*. Reports include locations. THAT *was* his goal. He even said "HONESTY please". What? Are the stories we are telling not honest? OR is it the reports listing locations not honest? (Insert Pembina joke here) hmmmm wonder what his intent was by saying that.... :eyeroll:

I don't hear sarcasm in his post. What I gathered was that he was saying "C'mon I'm tired of not knowing where the birds are in ND. I need some stories that list those locations so I can narrrow down my internet scouting efforts." I guess it all depends on what you read between the lines.

I think everyone is super interested in hearing stories. As you've seen from the other posts, guys are easily able to talk about their hunting success in general terms, describing the guys, the dogs, the birds, maybe some pics etc... all done *without* the need of disclosing where exactly they were. We aren't trying to prevent guys from discussing their success or trips, but what is the point of telling an exact location? Does the location really matter ultimately? If so why?

I think if you are going to offer a report, you should list generalities...like say "Around Bismarck", or South Central ND. Don't list specific small cities that narrows the focus so much. If a guy says he was hunting SW ND, that is fine. Everyone knows SW ND and what that implies (Tougher access usually requiring $$, more birds, more guiding etc).. Noone gives a hoot about talking SW ND because of Cannonball Co. wrecking it. If however you were to name a small town in ND (let's say I dunno... XXXX)... Let's say someone said "Wow we just got back from southwest of XXXX... and we killed the roosters! Birds everywhere!" That is something that will rile people up. Because maybe XXXX is not known for pheasants, it is a new "hotspot" that guys will flock over to check out. It does happen. We've seen it here before by multiple members. That riles guys up because maybe XXXX was their home territory, etc, and they enjoyed some relative anonymity and good hunting. So based on that .. wouldn't it have just been easier for the guy to instead say "Wow we just got back from around the Bismarck area and were very successful! Birds were everywhere it seemed! The kids each got a rooster and the dog was going nuts with scent" That is the same message, but without naming the small town it was the nearest too... It gives guys a general idea about your hunting and location but nothing that would cause a bunch of guys to head that direction the next weekend. Is it so hard to be vague?

Heck if anyone needs to live vicariously through you guys it is me. You don't see me asking for your locations? All I like to hear is how the dogs and kids had a blast and include a picture of your birds/kids/dogs with the ND prairie in the background. That makes my heart long for ND.

Cheers guys

Ryan


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

> I think if you are going to offer a report, you should list generalities...like say "Around Bismarck", or South Central ND. Don't list specific small cities that narrows the focus so much. If a guy says he was hunting SW ND, that is fine. Everyone knows SW ND and what that implies (Tougher access usually requiring $$, more birds, more guiding etc).. Noone gives a hoot about talking SW ND because of Cannonball Co. wrecking it. If however you were to name a small town in ND (let's say I dunno... XXXX)... Let's say someone said "Wow we just got back from southwest of XXXX... and we killed the roosters! Birds everywhere!" That is something that will rile people up. Because maybe XXXX is not known for pheasants, it is a new "hotspot" that guys will flock over to check out. It does happen. We've seen it here before by multiple members. That riles guys up because maybe XXXX was their home territory, etc, and they enjoyed some relative anonymity and good hunting. So based on that .. wouldn't it have just been easier for the guy to instead say "Wow we just got back from around the Bismarck area and were very successful! Birds were everywhere it seemed! The kids each got a rooster and the dog was going nuts with scent" That is the same message, but without naming the small town it was the nearest too... It gives guys a general idea about your hunting and location but nothing that would cause a bunch of guys to head that direction the next weekend. Is it so hard to be vague?


You read my mind perfectly, I couldnt agree with you more.

*BUT*

Having worked at a bait/tackle/hunting shop for several years of my life I picked up a bit on the hunting stories that rolled around and learned how to feel people out. One of the things I always hated was the guy that came in asking for me to put him on the birds. Like many agree here, no way am I going to put somebody who doesnt want to put the time and effort into something on my spot.

What im getting at is I dont think that Jurso was so much interested in the exact area, he was just posting locales to get people fired up on posting, thats why he listed so many. Maybe he has local ties to one of the areas, or was from here and misses not being able to hunt here. Had it been one location, I wouldnt have even posted a response to this because it would have appeard to be "scouting". Im just saying that because his locations are so widespread, he was just trying to get poeple from all over the state to post up, and obviously he cant post all the cities, or we still wouldnt be able to read his post haha.

Anyways, on a lighter side, and not to pick on you, but didnt Jurso list generalities?? :wink:

Moral of the story, scouting or not, please just try and use a bit more caution in how you title these posts "inet scouting" That may not be there intentions at all. If its blatant, id even be glad to be the one closing the therad down, but if its miniscule such as this one, let it go a bit, if it turns out thats exactly whats going on, red flag it. 
The one thing I do understand is that feeling these types of posts out will come with experience, right now you are just trigger happy because you have been told to do something, after seeing several hundreds to thousands of these posts, you moderators will be better able to feel a post's meaning out. I just wish I could fast forward the site to that point in time because as a member, im seeing it as a detriment.

Not trying to be the bad guy, just putting a members point of view in.

Thanks for hearing me out Ryan, and not just shutting me down, my respect for you has gained much more. :beer:


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh one more thing, in response to the honesty part.

He said honesty please. Now if I learned anything while working at that bait/tackle/hunting shop, it was that people like to elaborate, even if it means extending the truth. I caught several people saying they limited out, and in fact only had 2 birds, or cought (5) 5-7lb walleyes but in fact they were 1-3 pounds. Catch my drift?

Anyways, I didnt see anything too blatant in his post. Which is why it got me fired up.

No hard feelings.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I for one applaud what is being done with all of these internet scoutting threads. If one has specific details about hunting an area, either keep them to yourself or use the phone to contact another. Loose lips sink ships! That is an old one, but how true it is. I wonder how private PM's are too. Think back over the years when someone posted up, and you too found yourself in those areas with many others. A prime example was Alkali Lake and the perch fishing about eight years ago. Yes word traveled out fast after it was posted over and over and over about it. It was not long before the M******** and W******** Express was there. 
Well, enough said!

Laterz 
Ima870man


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bauer said:


> What im getting at is I dont think that Jurso was so much interested in the exact area, he was just posting locales to get people fired up on posting, thats why he listed so many. Maybe he has local ties to one of the areas, or was from here and misses not being able to hunt here. Had it been one location, I wouldnt have even posted a response to this because it would have appeard to be "scouting". Im just saying that because his locations are so widespread, he was just trying to get poeple from all over the state to post up, and obviously he cant post all the cities, or we still wouldnt be able to read his post haha.
> 
> Moral of the story, scouting or not, please just try and use a bit more caution in how you title these posts "inet scouting" That may not be there intentions at all. If its blatant, id even be glad to be the one closing the therad down, but if its miniscule such as this one, let it go a bit, if it turns out thats exactly whats going on, red flag it.


Hey Bauer

Some good thoughts...

Isn't it just as likely that he has never been to ND before and is doing some early inet scouting to narrow down his choices? If I was going to go elk hunting in Colorado I wouldn't have the slightest clue where to go. The elk are somewhere in the mountains, and I know guys are successful, but where do I choose to go to increase my potential odds of success? To me it is much more likely that he was feeling the board out for information related to understanding where birds in the state can be found.

You also indicated that if he simply listed one location that you wouldn't have posted a response. Is it possible that our "internet scouters" have adapted to trying to get information from here? They quickly learn from browsing the forums that if they ask for specifics they will get locked. So they instead adapt to the rule and figure out a seemingly innocent way to ask for stories with "honest specific locations". Plausible deniability it is called. They can feign innocence (with some help from guys supporting them) that they came here simply to chew the fat and hear stories. How do you or I know what their real intent is? We don't and we can't crawl inside their heads to find their true agenda out.

It may not be a blatant request, however you will soon start seeing the requests being more subtle. Guys will try and figure out a way around the rule, or push up as close to it as possible.



Bauer said:


> The one thing I do understand is that feeling these types of posts out will come with experience, right now you are just trigger happy because you have been told to do something, after seeing several hundreds to thousands of these posts, you moderators will be better able to feel a post's meaning out. I just wish I could fast forward the site to that point in time because as a member, im seeing it as a detriment.


You are implying that we (or me specifically) don't have the foresight to decipher the difference. I'd suggest you don't have the experience to determine my abilities to read between the BS. We have seen several hundreds/thousand attempts at these posts. Next time you see a post similar to this, go look at the poster's posting history to get a feel of what they contribute here. Do they come here only to ask 1 question? Do they contribute to the boards at least a part of the year? Do they post in different forums? What is their posting style? This is one of the many things I do when trying to "decipher" someones intent.

I forsee this as a continual battle between people who come here, join up and immediately ask the same question for ducks/geese/pheasants from OOS. All you need to do is go look at the Harvey motel thread to see my point. A guy joins and with his first post he asks someone he has never met to email him. This is done immediately after the other guy states he has driven all over looking for pheasants etc etc. What do you think he wants to email him about? An introduction? Christmas plans? Pheasant recipes?

I'll have to respectfully disagree that preventing internet scouting on here is a detriment. I've gotten plenty of PM's thanking me for taking a stand against allowing this. The internet has made many hunters lazy. They see it as just another way to compress their experience and reduce the previous time needed to do proper scouting as a part of the overall hunt.

Until we reach a point in time where a majority of the members understand & support our efforts and not tolerate these types of posts, we'll have some growing pains. This place should be a fun place to come swap stories, show pictures, discuss tactics etc... It shouldn't be a scouting operation. There are many guys on here who understand the difference and have no issues conveying their experience hunting in ND. They manage to paint a great picture of their story without the need for a location. If a guy comes on this site and complains about not being able to find birds he is being lazy. We all know that with a bit of effort you can locate places to hunt.



Bauer said:


> Thanks for hearing me out Ryan, and not just shutting me down, my respect for you has gained much more. :beer:


Hey man I hope everyone feels they can always be heard out. This is exactly what the forum is supposed to be about. A couple of guys chewing the fat, discussing something controversial, sharing perspectives and opinions to try and come to a common understanding. No flaming needed, no taunts or personal attacks, neither guy claiming the other is without intellectual capacity etc..

Personally it is never my intent to "shut someone down" unless they are being blatantly disrespectful to another member. I would hope that all the moderators here can be approached and chatted with at any time about anything without fear from a member that they will be put down. The moderators are an extension of Chris. We work to see that this place runs smoothly and fairly.

I think that I can speak for all the moderators when I say please PM us at any time about any topic and you will be heard and responded to. This place was designed for your enjoyment and we appreciate the feedback.

Good Hunting to you....

Ryan


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Again, some great points Ryan, as I said im my previous posts, im behind you on the whole scouting thing. And I want to clarify that nothing in my posts was directed at you, but the mods in general. You just happend to be the lucky one lol.

Theres 2 sides to every coin, I dont know the specifics. I am glad I dont have your job becuase I wouldnt want to be the bad guy.

We'll leave this one as a toss up, I dont have the time to go dig through Jurso's posts to see if hes a scouter or just out to have some fun. Anyways, the whole point of me getting fired up about this thread was just that, I took it as simply a morale booster, wanting to have some fun, and you were on it like geese on a pea field in december (doing your job of course :wink: )

I just wanted to say that the whole scouting thing can be mis interpreted, I believed this was an example of that. Which is simply why I ask you feel the thread out a bit before you (generality) get carried away.

Thanks for your time, if you are ever in the Garrison area let me know, id be glad to sit down with you over a cup of joe :beer:


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Went out again today. More reports. The birds are getting smart, The ones that are left are either juvi's who havn't got all there color and could be mistaken for hens, or 2nd year or more birds. They are getting REALLY spooky. Most of our shots were 40 yards.

Also, a good number of them are running and have given up on flying.

The ones that do fly either fly up a good distance away, or hold so tight you need to kick it in the butt.....even then it will still probably run, lol.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Went out again today. More reports. The birds are getting smart, The ones that are left are either juvi's who havn't got all there color and could be mistaken for hens, or 2nd year or more birds. They are getting REALLY spooky. Most of our shots were 40 yards.
> 
> The ones that do fly either fly up a good distance away, or hold so tight you need to kick it in the butt.....even then it will still probably run, lol.


Time to change my choke, I used IC the first 4 times. Going to put in my modified for Friday to Saturday hunt. Look out. :sniper:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Birds were thick as snot. Hard for the dogs to work properly with 50-100 birds getting up all at once. They already are starting to get out early on you. Make sure you have people posting.


----------



## Sportland Bait (Oct 6, 2005)

At first read I also felt the same as Bauer. It seemed as if Ryan jumped the Gun a little. I see your point about listing specific spots, but the great thing about these types of forum boards is people sharing info that helps people. Maybe we could just loosen up a little. It would continue to keep this site one of the best.

Jason


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I think some people need some fibre in thier diet around here. Lighten up


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

You guys are driving me nuts with pictures and stories! Couple days of work left then we go. Last Sat. I was digging a field that has a small narrow cattail right in the ditch. 2 roosters have been there for a month. At least 6 groups stopped and walked that slough. The roosters are still there. One time they were back out eating beans before the hunter's vehicle was out of sight. The curse of roosters. Of course it's still much better than duck hunting--why do they call it duck _hunting_?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I am going to shoot some roosters this weekend after limiting out on canada's (might even get a few snows) and mallards. I know we will find some pheasants in the corn next to the WPA. Please do not hunt this area before I do.
Thanks!
Jim


----------



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks all for the reports..
I have no clue what "internet scouting" even is, so dont be gettin all carried away..
My thinking is people should be able to use this site along with the local newspapers from ND, to gather and dispense information.. Period.
Yes, reports mean just that.. Reports, with maybe a pic here and there..
We dont want to know if you were in Farmer Jone's back 40.. Just the general location on the planet even is better than nothing..
:eyeroll: 
Sorry for getting everyone PO'd.


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

Hardly saw any Cockbirds. Darn things kept falling down in front of my French Britt. Had one heck of a time walking as we kept tripping over these long tailed birds. Finally had to give the dog a well deserved rest.


















:beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Dog has seen better than 60 birds shot over him this season as of the 22nd. I've hunted with some big groups which I almost never do. I've hunted SE, Central, and SW the common thread no matter where I've hunted is we've always found birds close to water. In one case they were in the middle of the wet cattails, not along the dry edges I'd have expected. The dog doesn't mind getting wet though so that spot was successful too.

I have also noticed shots getting longer already, no need to adjust choke though, just lead them further.

I have yet to hunt the NW corner or North East MT, but mid-Nov will change that.

Dog is tired and a bit beat up. Has scabs on eye corners, lips, nose, inside of ears, belly, and nuts (ouch!!) None of this seems to slow him down though, say the word birds, move a shotgun in the house, touch the brush pants or hunting boots and he still goes crazy.

I've hunted along the bulk of the pheasent range that lies S of I-94 and found birds everywhere.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

jurso said:


> Thanks all for the reports..
> I have no clue what "internet scouting" even is, so dont be gettin all carried away..
> My thinking is people should be able to use this site along with the local newspapers from ND, to gather and dispense information.. Period.
> Yes, reports mean just that.. Reports, with maybe a pic here and there..
> ...


Internet Scouting....using the internet to find specific places to hunt because some dummy listed it.Place will now be overrun.

Sorry jurso....this is what the owner of the site wants.In the past there has been much bickering about listing specific towns and bird numbers.By locking these threads....none of this is happening....


----------



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

Ahhhh.. I see.. Thanks KEN W!!!
That makes sense I guess.
Kinda like surf fishin here in the east. If the Stripers are blitzin in a particular spot, the cell phone patrol comes outa nowhere and puts the school outa casting range.
Didnt think the same action happens with Pheasant shooters...
Oh well, hope I didnt create a problem.


----------

